# Persolvo - das hat man nun davon



## Anonymous (14 September 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich brauche dringend Eure Hilfe. Ich bin von einem Geschäftsführer der Persolvo Inkasso wegen Verleumdung angezeigt worden, da meine Behauptung, die Persolvo ziehe bewusst unbegründete Forderungen ein, falsch sei.
Da ich selbst nur eine Rechnung der HFM, aber keine der Persolvo erhalten habe, kann ich das jetzt nicht beweisen (Die Internetforen reichen nicht aus, da hier nur Benutzernamen kursieren).

Ich suche daher Rechnungsempfänger der Persolvo, die der Rechnung widersprochen haben und trotzdem weitere Mahnungen erhielten. Es ist wirklich dringend, da die Sache schon bei der Staatsanwaltschaft liegt.
Ich benötige Namen und Adresse, da die Benutzernamen als Beweis nicht akzeptiert werden. Es wäre super, wenn Ihr darüber hinaus kurz angeben könntet, wann Ihr die erste Rechnung, den Widerspruch und die darauffolgende(n) Rechnung(en) erhalten habt.

Schickt die Daten bitte per privater Nachricht!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß aus NRW


----------



## KatzenHai (14 September 2004)

Wem gegenüber hast du denn deine Aussage wie getätigt?

Und: Warum eigentlich?

Ich sehe im Moment noch nicht direkt einen Anlass, dir aus dieser Bredouille helfen zu wollen ...


----------



## Guest (14 September 2004)

Ätsch!


----------



## Guest (14 September 2004)

Nochmal Ätsch!


----------



## KatzenHai (14 September 2004)

Dann gibt's von mir kein Verständnis. Ein Staranwalt (wohl Berufskollege) muss wissen, wie weit er sich aus dem Fenster lehnt.

Sorry, blöde galoppiert.


----------



## KatzenHai (14 September 2004)

Im Übrigen denke ich, dass jeder "Persolvo-Geschädigte" gut beraten ist, sich zunächst die "Echtheit" des "Staranwalt" bestätigen zu lassen, bevor man unter echtem Namen dorthin behauptet, dass Persolvo falsche Forderungen einzöge. 

Sonst folgt ggf. das Gleiche nochmals ...

Oder ist genau das gewünscht vom Herrn aus NRW, der bei TelTarif ziemlich unbeachtet blieb ...

Vielleicht irre ich mich, aber ich habe da instinktiv ein Problem.


----------



## Guest (14 September 2004)

Der Instinkt kann täuschen!


----------



## Devilfrank (14 September 2004)

Ich kenn da noch einen anderen Spruch:
"Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste."
 :roll:


----------



## Heiko (14 September 2004)

Staranwalt schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Nicht hinter allem und jedem steckt ein Hinterhalt; das nennt man, glaube ich, Verfolgungswahn.


Vorbeugen ist besser, als sich auf die Schuhe zu kotzen.


----------



## dotshead (14 September 2004)

staranwalt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin von einem Geschäftsführer der Persolvo Inkasso wegen Verleumdung angezeigt worden, da meine Behauptung, die Persolvo ziehe bewusst unbegründete Forderungen ein, falsch sei.
> Da ich selbst nur eine Rechnung der HFM, aber keine der Persolvo erhalten habe, kann ich das jetzt nicht beweisen
> 
> Ich habe meine Behauptung gegenüber der Hanseatischen Rechtsanwaltskammer in Hamburg aufgestellt, da besagter Geschäftsführer der Persolvo dort als Rechtsanwalt niedergelassen ist.
> ...



*Lachweg" Das hätte ein Werkstudent von Günni besser hinbekommen. Du erhebst Vorwürfe bei der Rechtsanwaltskammer ohne Beweise in der Hand zu haben und wunderst dich das der Kollege zurückschlägt? *gg*


----------



## Guest (14 September 2004)

Super Forum!


----------



## Heiko (14 September 2004)

Staranwalt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauche keine Prügel oder Belehrungen, sondern Hilfe bei einer rein tatsächlichen Feststellung!
> :bigcry:


Die kriegst Du.
Aber wenn Du denkst, dass wir hier Rechtsberatung leisten, dann bist Du tatsächlich falsch...


----------



## dotshead (14 September 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Die kriegst Du. Aber wenn Du denkst, dass wir hier Rechtsberatung leisten, dann bist Du tatsächlich falsch...


 Heiko, dass weiss ein Staranwalt doch auch ohne deine Belehrung


----------



## drboe (14 September 2004)

Staranwalt schrieb:
			
		

> Super Forum!
> 
> Ich brauche keine Prügel oder Belehrungen, sondern Hilfe bei einer rein tatsächlichen Feststellung!
> :bigcry:


Wo ist eigentlich das Problem? Das da unbegründete Forderungen vorgelegt werden, ist doch inzwischen nahezu Allgemeingut. Da braucht man doch nur zu zitieren. Siehe z. B. http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/IBC.htm Wenn man meinen Namen unter der Überschrift "Abzocke" setzen würde, gäbe es was auf die Nase. Wer das nicht tut, kann offenbar nicht und hat demnach schlechte Karten. Ähnlich formuliert da Heise: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/46948 
Die Verbraucherzentrale empfiehlt, sich nicht einschüchtern zu lassen: http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/HFMHASATSDIGITAL.htm und http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ109516820616190159/doc7722A.html Das wird ja Gründe haben, die man sicher erfragen kann. Bei http://www.n24.de/service/telefontarife/?t2004071319020000002 spricht man übrigens schon von Betrug.

Und auch unter http://www.internetfallen.de/Dialer/Hanseatische_Dialer/hanseatische_dialer.html gibt es Texte, mit denen seriöse Geschäfstleute sicher nicht in Verbindung gebracht werden wollen. Hamburg ist leider derzeit die Hochburg recht windiger Firmen in diesem Bereich. Muss an der guten Autobahnanbindung nach Skandinavien liegen. 

Außerdem führt eine Suche hier im Forum zu 18 Treffern. Da könnte man sich einlesen. Und schließlich hat Dailerschutz berichtet und einen "alten Bekannten“ ausgemacht: http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/fairnews/read_news.php?action=output&id=147

Noch ein Wort zum Usernamen: ich kenne wirklich nur wenige Leute, die ein besseres Examen gemacht haben als ich. Mich als "Star..." vorzustellen fiele mir aber nicht im Traum ein. Bei mir induziert so ein Getue daher augenblicklich den Begriff "Aufschneider". Den Wunsch, dem Betreffenden zu helfen, weckt so etwas in der Regel nicht. Man muss ja im Gegenteil davon ausgehen, dass die Kompetenz vorhanden ist, das selbst in die Hände zu nehmen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2004)

Super, verehrter Herr Doktor Boettcher!

Den "Staranwalt" wegen Großkotzigkeit verurteilen und selber schreiben "Ich kenne kaum jemanden, der ein besseres Examen gemacht hat als ich" - Großartig und herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Anscheinend wird diese geballte Intelligenz vom Arbeitsmarkt nicht entsprechend nachgefragt, sonst hätten Sie wohl kaum für solch eine Dummschwätzerei im Internet Zeit.
Oder habilitieren Sie derzeit zum Thema "Arroganz, Überheblichkeit und große Fresse - ein Feldversuch an mir selbst"?

Ihr Prof. Dr. Dr. h.c. mult. Tom Topjurist


----------



## Plattenputzer (16 September 2004)

Ärgert sich da jemand, dass seine Verarsche nicht geklappt hat?


----------



## Devilfrank (16 September 2004)

@Prof. Dr. Dr. h.c. mult. Tom Topjurist

Was ist das denn für ein rüder Umgangston. Das sollte doch bei dieser schwindelerregenden Anhäufung von Titeln und der daraus voraussetzbaren überdurchschnittlichen Intelligenz eleganter gehen.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2005)

*Maxolution-Forderung vom Persolvo-Rechtsanwalt*

Anscheinend reichen die Durchsuchungen bei ATS und anderen nicht, man versucht immer noch ans Geld von nervlich weniger belastbaren Mitbürgern zu kommen. So gibt es Mahnschreiben über teilweise mehr als 500 Euro eines bekannten Hamburger ...anwalts *Schädigung'ehrbarer Berufsbezeichnungen'vermeid* mit bisher unbekanntem Hintergrund (Dialer? SMS? Locktelefonnummern?), ohne dass es vorher Rechnungen der genannten Maxolution Internet Services gab:

 Verbraucherforum (PC-Game bestellt?) 

 Forum von www hamburger-anwalt de 

www.teltarif.com/forum/x-internet/1509-298.html+IBC+Gesch%C3%A4ftsf%C3%BChrer++brandes&hl=de] Hintergrundgeschichte (alles eine Firma?) [/url]

 Auch Ärger in Österreich 

Was steckt dahinter?


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2005)

*Seite 2?*

Seite 2 hat Link - der tut's aber nicht?


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2005)

*Linkproblem?*

Irgendwas stimmt hier nicht mit den Links, am besten dort  weiterlesen/posten.


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Februar 2005)

Die Links funzen alle vier.
 :roll:


----------

